# What comes to your mind



## Christopher (Apr 24, 2004)

Let me throw out a phrase and you go with it. Don't ask what I mean but just write what comes to mind or what you think it might mean. This ought to be fun.
Here it is:

&quot;The physical side of spirituality.&quot;


----------



## rembrandt (Apr 24, 2004)

Calvinism


----------



## Christopher (Apr 24, 2004)

Can you elaborate?


----------



## Craig (Apr 24, 2004)

Realizing God is redeeming not just our souls, but also our bodies. We will be given incorruptible bodies, there will be a new heaven, and earth. It's my belief that we aren't &quot;complete without our bodies...we groan with the rest of creation till then.


----------



## Christopher (Apr 24, 2004)

Craig,
Hs the body you are in now been redeemed? What are the implications of that. How shall we live in light of this?


----------



## rembrandt (Apr 25, 2004)

My entire outlook changed once I realized that the world is redeemable! 

Enjoy the earth, enjoy God!
Or rather, enjoy God by enjoying the earth!

Oh, have you read &quot;Scandel of the Evangelical Mind?&quot; It is interesting to read the history of American Evangelicalism on thoughts like these.

Rembrandt

[Edited on 4-25-2004 by rembrandt]


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 25, 2004)

Suffering for Christ


----------



## blhowes (Apr 25, 2004)

Christopher wrote:
...write what comes to mind or what you think it might mean. 
Here it is:
&quot;The physical side of spirituality.&quot;

My take on it was a little different. What came to my mind was the legwork to the things we learn in the scriptures. There are things that God would have us to be doing during our stay here. We learn what they are (spirituality) and then we go out and do them (physical). Faith with works, if you will.

Some examples:

[b:ba2cec2629]Spiritual:[/b:ba2cec2629]2Co 5:20 Mat 28:19 Go ye therefore...
[b:ba2cec2629]Physical:[/b:ba2cec2629]We share the Gospel with others, whether that means going door-to-door, or going to our coworkers office and talking with them, preaching on the street corners, etc. Its getting out there and doing it.

[b:ba2cec2629]Spiritual:[/b:ba2cec2629] Mat 6:6 But thou, when thou prayest, enter into thy closet, and when thou hast shut thy door, pray to thy Father which is in secret; and thy Father which seeth in secret shall reward thee openly.
[b:ba2cec2629]Physical:[/b:ba2cec2629] Though tired, we force ourselves out of bed a little early to spend time with the Lord. We go to that solitary place where we can spend uninterrupted time in private with the Lord.

[b:ba2cec2629]Spiritual:[/b:ba2cec2629] 1Jo 3:17 But whoso hath this world's good, and seeth his brother have need, and shutteth up his bowels of compassion from him, how dwelleth the love of God in him?
[b:ba2cec2629]Physical:[/b:ba2cec2629] Taking the food to the hungry.

Bob


----------



## Craig (Apr 25, 2004)

Chris:
[quote:615ee85103]
Hs the body you are in now been redeemed? 
[/quote:615ee85103]

My body, I would say, is waiting for redemption. What are the implications? That the physical part of our life as good, and necessary in order to have proper spiritual growth. That is why we groan with creation...we are given spiritual life, but the curse is still at work in our bodies. 

We have been redeemed...are being redeemed...and will experience full redemption at the ressurrection.


----------



## sastark (Apr 26, 2004)

Good Works.


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 7, 2004)

Living what you believe.


----------

